# Welcome to Medicare Physical



## sstone (Mar 31, 2008)

Can someone tell me how a "Welcome to Medicare Physical" should be billed? The codes the provider used are 99397, G0344, G0366 and 81003. It looks like it's being rejected saying it's a routine physical.  I'm not sure what to correct to get it paid. Any suggestions are appreciated.

Thank you,
Sharon


----------



## rthames052006 (Mar 31, 2008)

sstone said:


> Can someone tell me how a "Welcome to Medicare Physical" should be billed? The codes the provider used are 99397, G0344, G0366 and 81003. It looks like it's being rejected saying it's a routine physical.  I'm not sure what to correct to get it paid. Any suggestions are appreciated.
> 
> Thank you,
> Sharon



Don't bill the 99397 that is a "routine cpt e/m code" just use the 

G0344 for the IPPE
g0366 for the ekg

The 81003 is not part of the welcome to medicare.

Have a good day,


----------



## desiree384 (Apr 12, 2008)

I also suggest requesting free educational material from the cms.gov website such as "The ABCs of Providing the Initial Preventive Physical Examination Quick Reference Chart." It is listed under the medicare learning network.


----------



## daniel (Apr 13, 2008)

Just a heads up, this is only billable in the first 6 months of the patient receiveing medicare. 

Daniel
CPC


----------

